# FNP-45 vs XD-45



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

It's been a while since I've made a gun purchase and I've got the itch again. Of course, that means I'll have to buy my wife something as well. She is wanting a plinker for the range and has decided on a .22 revolver so that's taken care of. Now for me....I've been really liking the Dark Earth/Desert Tan color of some pistols and have decided on either a FNP-45 or a XD-45.



















I have a FNP-9 so I sorta have an idea of how the FN will act but have never shot a XD. I'm sure it shoots great but was just wondering if anyone has opinions on either. I'm favoring the FN just for the double/single action instead of the DAO of the XD. The XD is also available with a stainless slide instead of black which I kinda like but I like the black too.

Thoughts?


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Have not shot the FN, but shot the stuffings out of a XD9 subcompact green and black. It is a shooter? I likes all kinds of ammo and is not picky at all.

Have fun.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

There is a difference in safety features, does that matter to you?


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

YFZsandrider said:


> There is a difference in safety features, does that matter to you?


Not really, this will mainly be used just for shooting paper. Might even find it's way to the night stand with a tac light mounted on it.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

It's been a while since I've held these, but I think the FNP is quite a bit narrower at the grip which would be a major plus for me. Having owned two XDs, I would go with the FNP. I didn't have any issues with them, but they didn't fit as natural in my hand as my current G36, and the FNPs feel great to me as well. As usual, it's personal preference. Of course, already owning an FNP9 is an upside as you'll know the trigger and what to expect, but if it's just for shooting paper, that's not a major advantage IMO. Good luck with whatever you decide. :smt023


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> It's been a while since I've held these, but I think the FNP is quite a bit narrower at the grip which would be a major plus for me. Having owned two XDs, I would go with the FNP. I didn't have any issues with them, but they didn't fit as natural in my hand as my current G36, and the FNPs feel great to me as well. As usual, it's personal preference. Of course, already owning an FNP9 is an upside as you'll know the trigger and what to expect, but if it's just for shooting paper, that's not a major advantage IMO. Good luck with whatever you decide. :smt023


I was at Gander Mtn today and the had both and could feel the difference. The Xd was just a bit smaller and lighter but the FN felt like it sat better in my hand. So far I'm still leaning toward the FN.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Have you tried an M&P?

tumbleweed


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

cruzthepug said:


> I was at Gander Mtn today and the had both and could feel the difference. The Xd was just a bit smaller and lighter but the FN felt like it sat better in my hand. So far I'm still leaning toward the FN.


Have the FNP-9 & 357 and really like both of them. I was almost walking out the door with the FNP-45 when I changed my mind and went with a Kahr TP45. The Kahr shoots really nice and when the blister is healed and the grip sleeve arrives I'm looking forward to shooting it again. :anim_lol:


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Stopped by a new shop that's about a mile from the house on the way home from work. They have a all black FNP-45 on consignment I think I can pick up for ~$550. I want the Dark Earth color......but I could save some $$$$.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

cruzthepug said:


> Stopped by a new shop that's about a mile from the house on the way home from work. They have a all black FNP-45 on consignment I think I can pick up for ~$550. I want the Dark Earth color......but I could save some $$$$.


Get the one you really want.

tumbleweed


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

While I love my XDs, If I were currently inclined to buy a 45 that was not of the 1911 persuasion, I would go wit the FNH. It comes wit two 14 and one 15 round mag.
I hear the FNH is a big gun.
You say you have the 9mm FN. How many rounds will it hold in a mag?


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

TOF said:


> Get the one you really want.
> 
> tumbleweed





Freedom1911 said:


> While I love my XDs, If I were currently inclined to buy a 45 that was not of the 1911 persuasion, I would go wit the FNH. It comes wit two 14 and one 15 round mag.
> I hear the FNH is a big gun.
> You say you have the 9mm FN. How many rounds will it hold in a mag?


The 9mm holds 16. Not sure but the USG model I looked at Sunday seemed a bit bigger than the all black (regular) model I saw yesterday.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

The more I look, the more I become un-sure. Less about which gun and more about the color. Although I really like the dark earth color I'm afraid, be less traditional, it may hurt the resale value down the road. My gun buying now is mearly for collecting/investment and I don't plan to sell, but you hate to say never.

I think I'm more inclined now, to get the black/stainless. But, with that said I may even go a completely different direction with my purchase. At ~$700 for the FNP for just a little more I can add another 1911 to the collection :smt013. The purchase is really not for any purpose other than just adding to the collection. My b'day is next week and this will be a b'day/xmas present for myself, so it makes it hard to decide not having a purpose other than shooting some paper. The only thing I have been really wanting to add is a .44 mag, but I don't think I want to add another caliber to the collection right now.

I think my focus wil stilll be a high capacity .45 but with a 1911 as a back up plan. I already have a .22 revolver picked out for my wife, so that part is easy. Back to the shop this morning to continue the search. :smt170


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Well, I ended up letting my wallet make up my mind for me. I bought a all black FNP-45.










I had planned on getting my wife a .22lr revolver for xmas, so I got the black (like new) FNP-45 and a Taurus model 94 (new) for what the new FNP was going to cost, so my wallet took charge. I'm please with the purchase, and can't wait to get it to the range. Since it is a b-day present I guess I need to wait until Friday to take it to the range. :mrgreen:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats! That FNP looks like a sweet little shotter. :smt023


----------

